# Looking for a baby white wing dove to adopt



## Arryndel

I'm looking for a baby white wing dove to be my very spoiled and very loved in house pet. I would like a female but will take what I can get 


My beloved Pudgy got out of the house and we haven't been able to find her and I miss her terribly. During the time that she was with us I grew extremely attached and would love another white wing to raise by hand from as young as I can get one. I have experience hand raising new borns/hatched.

If you have white wings that have recently hatched or will soon please let me know.

Thanks ever so much,
Arryndel/Venecia


----------



## TAWhatley

Sorry to say that White Winged Doves are a protected species of bird under your state and federal law .. you cannot have one legally as a pet. I think we all turned our heads about your bird, but it was not legal for you to have him/her. If you would like to have a pet dove, then Ringneck doves make great pets and there are a couple of breeders in Texas that I could put you in touch with. Please let me know.

Terry


----------



## Arryndel

Actually White wings are not protected in Texas, they are actually hunted here, sad as that is.


_"EDIT"_

Actually since your post, I did a little more research and although White Wing Doves are considered game birds in Texas and are hunted, there is a license required to hunt them as well as to possess them (live or dead) and thus you are correct in that Pudgy was not with me legally. 

If we do find her (at this point we beleive she has been adopted into one of the flocks near my house) and she decides she would rather be with us, I certainly wont refuse her, but it's my greatest hope that she is happy with them and finds her life long mate with them.

As for the Ringnecks, I would like to do a bit more research about them before commiting my life to one (which imo is what one does when they take on an animal companion). I'll certainly let you know once we've looked into the species and made a decision.

I do know that I want a baby that I can hand raise and preferably a female (we are considering getting a male companion for her later on after she has become well adjusted to her new family)

Thanks so much for bringing this to my attention Terry, it deffinately makes a difference.


Arryndel/Venecia


----------



## spirit wings

Arryndel said:


> Actually White wings are not protected in Texas, they are actually hunted here, sad as that is.
> 
> 
> _"EDIT"_
> 
> Actually since your post, I did a little more research and although White Wing Doves are considered game birds in Texas and are hunted, there is a license required to hunt them as well as to possess them (live or dead) and thus you are correct in that Pudgy was not with me legally.
> 
> If we do find her (at this point we beleive she has been adopted into one of the flocks near my house) and she decides she would rather be with us, I certainly wont refuse her, but it's my greatest hope that she is happy with them and finds her life long mate with them. Im sorry for your loss, but Im happy for the bird. Im sorry for your loss, but really, Iam happy for the bird to be where it belongs.
> 
> As for the Ringnecks, I would like to do a bit more research about them before commiting my life to one (which imo is what one does when they take on an animal companion). I'll certainly let you know once we've looked into the species and made a decision.
> 
> I do know that I want a baby that I can hand raise and preferably a female (we are considering getting a male companion for her later on after she has become well adjusted to her new family)
> 
> Thanks so much for bringing this to my attention Terry, it deffinately makes a difference.
> 
> 
> Arryndel/Venecia


Making a pet out of a wild bird is not appropriate, they are wild not a domestic pet, a domestic ring neck would make a wonderful pet, so I do not see why you are so hesitant about that, also if you hand raise any dove or pigeon you can not know the sex untill 4 or 5 months old, so if you even did find a young ring neck you would not know the sex of that young of a bird.Im sorry for your loss, but really, im happy for the bird to be where she belongs.


----------



## Arryndel

I agree, Pudgy was a rescue and originally we seriously considered releasing her at my MIL house where her nest was found, we took her over there several times but she was always very adament about not wanting to be outside and she had no interest what so ever in the other birds outside, so we kept her and let her live as she wanted, having free run of the house, and allowed her to be as independant as she wanted to be. She hit 4 months old two days before she flew off and had begun trying to coo. I beleive she finally hit an age where she wanted to be with other white wings and thats the reason she flew off when she did. 

I leave food outside for her in case she wants it, but I have it placed where she will be safe getting to it and the other white wings can have some as well. 

The reason we are not jumping at the ringnecks is for a few reasons. We want a bird that will have a simular temperment to that of Pudgy's. What I miss most about Pudgy's company was the way she was always near me, she was a constant companion to me and I found that extremely conforting. If we decide to get another bird (or a pair) we are looking for something that is just as companionable as Pudgy was while she was here.

Another reason is that, although Pudgy was a rescue and was not a planned pet, I did as much research as I could to know as much as possible about her and how to give her a full and happy life. I want to do the same with any other pet I get. 

Many years ago we got a pair of ferrets and they lived with us for 7 years when they passed on. I was very upset with myself because they suddenly developed a sickness that I wasn't aware of. After researching, I learned that many ferrets are born with a defect that is undetectable untill they begin showing symptoms. This defect is uncurable and there is no way to help the ferrets with a gentle pass. It was a terrible way to die and if I had done my research before getting them I could have been prepared for what happened. Now I try to know as much as I can about any animal that stays with me, even if it's only for a short time.

I understand that Ringnecks can live anywhere from 10 years to 30 years, if I decide to provide a home to a pair I would naturally want them to live as long as they possibly can and be as happy as they can during thier lifetime. 

As for the sex, from what I've read, when doves and pigeons lay two eggs the first laid is almost always a male and the second egg is a female. The babies are slightly different sizes with the male being slightly larger then his sister. Since doves are happier when they are raised in pairs I would prefer two of oppisite sexes from different parents (incase they bond and decide to mate later on). 

Coloring is not important to me, I care more about the temperment of the birds. My mil has a parrot that is not at all social with humans except for her. Only she can come close to his perch without him getting upset. And since my mil is getting older and is fairly sure that her parrot will outlive her, she is becoming concerned about finding a person that the parrot will accept as a friend when she can no longer be there for him. Pudgy was part of our family while she was here and she enjoyed being near all of us, even though she was with me more and would chose to be next to me rather then my teen aged sons. 

My bf and I have untill Friday to research all we can about ringnecks so that we can provide the best possible life for them. We want to get babies as young as possible so that they can grow with us and have as little of an adjustment as possible. Of course they have to be old enough that they can handle the trip with as little stress as possible and I beleive that by getting a pair that are close to the same age will help them be less stressed during their overnight journey. If the person we are getting the birds from is close enough then bf and I are more then willing to pick them up rather then having them sent to us. Unfortunately the only areas near us that are within driving distance are not many. If you know of a breeder close to El Paso Tx, possibly in Las Cruses NM, or even as far as Albquerque NM, we would be happy to drive to them to pick up the hatchlings.


----------



## spirit wings

Sexing young Ringnecks is as difficult as in the adults. Close observations of the young many times will allow you to see young males "role" playing their sex by trying to bow, coo & even try mounting other birds....this at 5 to 6 months of age...so if you get just weaned babies you will not know the sex untill they mature.


----------



## Charis

No mater what bird or birds you get, they will never be Pudgy.
I've watched my sister adopt dog after dog that look similar to the one she loved so much and died of old age. Dog after dog come and go, year after year in her search to find him again.
I believe that a White Winged Dove will come to you just as Pudgy did if you are patient and let it happen.


----------



## Arryndel

oh, no animal could ever be Pudgy or replace Pudgy in my heart. But I truely enjoyed raising her and having her with me while she was here and Thats what I'm looking for with the new doves, little angles that I can nurture and watch grow into their own little personalities. 

As for the sexes, I think that since I'm considering getting a pair it's best that they be different sexes if possible to avoid aggression as they get older. From what I've read, two males living together tend to be a bit aggressive towards each other as they reach adulthood. Also, I want them to be as happy as possible and that includes them having a possible mate that they can share their life with as they share their love and life with us, their human companions. 

Pudgy was some what of a fluke, my FIL just happened to have cut down the tree her nest was in. Poor little thing didn't have a single feather on her. I seriously doubt that we will be finding another white wing and if we did I would certainly care for it differently, I never expected Pudgy to be able to be released back into the wild and with the knowledge that I have now concerning them being a protected species any white wing that I find that needs a bit of help will go to some one who has a permit to do it legally.


----------



## spirit wings

Arryndel said:


> oh, no animal could ever be Pudgy or replace Pudgy in my heart. But I truely enjoyed raising her and having her with me while she was here and Thats what I'm looking for with the new doves, little angles that I can nurture and watch grow into their own little personalities.
> 
> As for the sexes, I think that since I'm considering getting a pair it's best that they be different sexes if possible to avoid aggression as they get older. From what I've read, two males living together tend to be a bit aggressive towards each other as they reach adulthood. Also, I want them to be as happy as possible and that includes them having a possible mate that they can share their life with as they share their love and life with us, their human companions.
> 
> Pudgy was some what of a fluke, my FIL just happened to have cut down the tree her nest was in. Poor little thing didn't have a single feather on her. I seriously doubt that we will be finding another white wing and if we did I would certainly care for it differently, I never expected Pudgy to be able to be released back into the wild and with the knowledge that I have now concerning them being a protected species any white wing that I find that needs a bit of help will go to some one who has a permit to do it legally.


I think if you do get a pair you will love them, or two hens work out great too, I think the white ring necks are so pretty. also, keep a look out for adoptions as I have seen them around and I have seen them in pet stores too. good luck, it seems they would have a great place with you!


----------



## Arryndel

One thing is that these doves will be raised as pets, not for breeding. They wont live in a cage, they will simply have a cage for privacy and for sleeping in but it will be open so that they can come and go as they please. They will be house pets with free run of our house. 

Has any one raised ringnecks as house pets? Can you give me an idea of how attached they become to their human companions? Do they enjoy sitting on you or near you a lot of the time?


----------



## spirit wings

Arryndel said:


> One thing is that these doves will be raised as pets, not for breeding. They wont live in a cage, they will simply have a cage for privacy and for sleeping in but it will be open so that they can come and go as they please. They will be house pets with free run of our house.
> 
> Has any one raised ringnecks as house pets? Can you give me an idea of how attached they become to their human companions? Do they enjoy sitting on you or near you a lot of the time?


if they are a pair they will like to be with their "mate''. if you have one, it may pair with you and like to be near you, the pair can be tame and gentle but you would have to work with them with treats and just spending time with them, out in the house is dangerouse as you have found out...it is an accident waiting to happen, so if they are out I would lock the doors so no one flys out, and with ring necks they would not last long out doors. I would only let them out of the cage when you are home and doors and windows shut and locked.


----------



## Arryndel

I agree about the dangers, our windows are never opened and even our curtains are rarely open (bf likes privacy too much), I'm always home which is what was great about having a pet that loves being with me all the time. With Pudgy I made the mistake of taking her outside (we barely stepped out the front door and stood there a few minutes and then she took off) which is something I will never ever do with a ringneck. 

I think Pudgy saw a small group of White Wings fly overhead and she decided to go join them, she first flew towards the door which I left open for her in case she wanted to go back inside but at the last moment she turned upwards and flew past the door and over the house. 

Bf is thinking it would be best for the new bird as well as for us if we just get one rather then a pair. That way it wont matter what sex it is and since I want a hatchling which I will be hand feeding it will be much easier to hand feed a single bird rather then a pair of them. 

So it looks like by Friday we will be looking for a baby ringneck to adopt.


----------



## spirit wings

Arryndel said:


> I agree about the dangers, our windows are never opened and even our curtains are rarely open (bf likes privacy too much), I'm always home which is what was great about having a pet that loves being with me all the time. With Pudgy I made the mistake of taking her outside (we barely stepped out the front door and stood there a few minutes and then she took off) which is something I will never ever do with a ringneck.
> 
> I think Pudgy saw a small group of White Wings fly overhead and she decided to go join them, she first flew towards the door which I left open for her in case she wanted to go back inside but at the last moment she turned upwards and flew past the door and over the house.
> 
> Bf is thinking it would be best for the new bird as well as for us if we just get one rather then a pair. That way it wont matter what sex it is and since I want a hatchling which I will be hand feeding it will be much easier to hand feed a single bird rather then a pair of them.
> 
> So it looks like by Friday we will be looking for a baby ringneck to adopt.


well it may be a long search, you will be lucky to find an orphan, as the parents need to do it if all possible, no one would take a nestling away from good parent birds as they are best at this chore, but you never know if someone has one that was not being cared for by the parent birds. it does not need to be a baby for it to bond with you.


----------



## Arryndel

spirit wings said:


> it does not need to be a baby for it to bond with you.


True, but for me that's part of the joy. If the baby is old enough to feed on her/his own that's fine and actually preferable since a baby that age will most likely be able to handle the trip better since it might have a fairly long trip. Brand new hatchlings need to eat every 2-4 hours and I don't see one doing very well on a trip that could take several hours, and even if the baby arrives in my city with a few hours, there's no guarentee that he/she will be delivered to my door in a timely fashion. 

Color doesn't matter, in fact I'd rather be surprised by the color instead of picking one. They are all equally gorgeous imo so I'll be happy with and love what ever I get


----------



## spirit wings

Arryndel said:


> True, but for me that's part of the joy. If the baby is old enough to feed on her/his own that's fine and actually preferable since a baby that age will most likely be able to handle the trip better since it might have a fairly long trip. Brand new hatchlings need to eat every 2-4 hours and I don't see one doing very well on a trip that could take several hours, and even if the baby arrives in my city with a few hours, there's no guarentee that he/she will be delivered to my door in a timely fashion.
> 
> Color doesn't matter, in fact I'd rather be surprised by the color instead of picking one. They are all equally gorgeous imo so I'll be happy with and love what ever I get


when they are weaning age it is hard to tell what the age really is, they look like the parents by that time. so there is not really any reason to only look at just weaned birds vs a year old bird. if it is banded it will have the year it was hatched but not the month,so you would only know the exact age if the person you got the bird from is honest with you,and has bred the bird, I would not over look a bird that needed a good home just because it was older.


----------



## Arryndel

If you know of a bird that is in need of a good home then I will deffinately take it and offer it a great life here with me, no matter it's age. If I'm looking to purchase one from a breeder then I would prefer a young bird because I enjoy watching thier little personality develop. 

No matter what age the bird is, or if it's an orphan vs an adoption, I'll give it as good of a life as I possibly can and I'll love it just as much no matter how it came to be with me. 

I truely beleive that all things in life happen for a reason and that when something or some one comes into your life, no matter if it's for a short time or a long one, it's because it was meant to be.

I never thought of having a bird as a pet, then Pudgy came into my life and was the best pet I've ever had. Now I can't think of a better companion then a bird. 

All things happen for a reason


----------



## Charis

Arryndel said:


> If you know of a bird that is in need of a good home then I will deffinately take it and offer it a great life here with me, no matter it's age. If I'm looking to purchase one from a breeder then I would prefer a young bird because I enjoy watching thier little personality develop.
> 
> No matter what age the bird is, or if it's an orphan vs an adoption, I'll give it as good of a life as I possibly can and I'll love it just as much no matter how it came to be with me.
> 
> I truely beleive that all things in life happen for a reason and that when something or some one comes into your life, no matter if it's for a short time or a long one, it's because it was meant to be.
> 
> I never thought of having a bird as a pet, then Pudgy came into my life and was the best pet I've ever had. Now I can't think of a better companion then a bird.
> 
> All things happen for a reason


I totally agree with you.


----------



## corvid

Arryndel
I dont want to make you feel bad, so please dont take it that way.

I understand from your post, that the wwd , you have raised, took off from your arm to join others. I want you to think before you decide to take another bird in. Your baby did, what was best for her, which is to be among the same ones, like she was.
No matter what we want to have, think first what they want..
And that always be : another bird around. Because you loved your wwd,by now , you can see and understand their needs, which are other birds, not humans. From lack of other bird around, they will bound to human, but how sad that is, once you think.. and understand.I saw many birds , raised and kept by them selfs, watching them lay eggs, trying to mate, trying to do, what naturally comes for them, and no matter , how much you will love them, you will see their loneliness first, you cant make lonely bird a happy bird.I always see them as handicap birds. Wish you the best.

Nell



Will make you happy, but never fully happy will make her/him.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Arryndel,

I've looked a bit today and haven't found anyone near El Paso though there are a couple of world renowned Ringneck dove breeders in the Houston area .. yes .. I know .. many, many hundreds of miles away. I'd suggest that you join doves-pigeons on yahoogroups and post there about wanting to adopt a young ringneck or two. If there is anyone near you, those folks will know. The guys in the Houston area are John Pire and John Fowler.

I would be happy to send you a dove or two, but we'd have to do it via Express Mail .. let me know. All my doves are rescues, and they all need forever homes. They are safe and well cared for here, but I would love to see as many of them as possible go to someone who can really keep them as pets. 

Terry


----------



## Arryndel

I understand what you are saying and I agree that any bird will be happier with a mate. For that reason we will be getting a pair of Ringnecks BUT we will start with one, a young one. Once she or he is old enough that we can tell what sex it is, we will then look into getting another ringneck of different sex to be a possible mate.

Pudgy was not a planned pet, and she is most likely much happier where she is, with others of her kind. I will always put food out for her and her new found family and I will always look to the wwd's hoping to see some signal that one of them is her and that she remebers the love she had with us while she was here.

We are looking to adopt ringneck doves because they are no longer wild birds and I know that I can give a good loving home to two great birds.


----------



## Guest

could this work ? http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/found-dove-atlanta-georgia-31592.html


----------



## Arryndel

yes it would! I posted on the thread, hopefully the little darling will get a good home either with me or with another member.


----------



## Guest

awesome  keepin fingers crossed for you


----------



## kippermom

I know this is a few weeks late, but in answer to your inquiry, we have raised a pair of young ring necks in my daughters room. She lets them out each day after school to do her homework with her and just hang out. They found favorite resting places. At bedtime, she walks up to each and puts out her hand. Each one then just jumps onto her hand to be carried back to the cage for the nite. They are so gentle and have a beautiful voice. Just keep a newspaper under their favorite spots.


----------



## Guest

*Raising Windy*

Hi Arryndal,
We've had a similar situation at our home. Windy fell out of it's nest the day before Mother's Day. We have raised Windy for three weeks now and she/he has become our pet. I can't believe how tame this bird is and how it has bonded with me and my husband. Like Pudgy, she only wants to be close to us and shows no interest in flying any distance. We do keep Windy in a cage (we have cats) but when we can, we let it loose in the house but Windy just lights on our shoulders or head and stays there.
We fear the day will come when Windy may want to leave us as well. But for now, Windy is on my shoulder as I am writing this, will remain our "pet" as long as it wants to.
Windy In Corpus


----------



## 1girly1

hello ! I would like to talk to you about your white winged dove. please email me at 1girly1 at g mail dot com catey.


----------



## rcross

I have 2 white winged doves now. Ages approx. 7 weeks and the other 3-4 weeks. I'm in Brownsville TX. Do you have any info on keeping them as pets? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks- Robin


----------



## spirit wings

rcross said:


> I have 2 white winged doves now. Ages approx. 7 weeks and the other 3-4 weeks. I'm in Brownsville TX. Do you have any info on keeping them as pets? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks- Robin


THE THREAD IS FROM 2008. WHITE WINGED DOVES ARE A PROTECTED SPECIES AND ARE NOT PETS THEY ARE WILDLIFE.


----------

